# Frames eines Videos reduzieren



## tarcus (25. Februar 2005)

Moin, hab ne Frage:

 Wie kann ich ein Video mit 30 Frames/Sek umwandeln in 15 Frames/Sek.?
 Hab gegoogelt und hier gesucht und bin leider nicht fündig geworden. Hab AE, aber kenne mich damit nicht gut aus, also wenns irgendein Freeware-Prog dafür gibt oder so nur her damit  thx!"


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2005)

Wenn Du nur die fps Zahl runtersetzen möchtest, ohne Neu zu rendern und ohne
Änderung der Datengröße, nimm fps-setter.
Das ist das einfachste, ansonsten probiers mit VirtualDub, das wird sicherlich auch
gehen.
Beide Progs sind Freeware..

mfg chmee


----------

